

Live video from startup school - abstractbill
http://www.justin.tv/hackertv

======
davidw
Some of us were discussing this on IRC, and we think that having a "fire
missiles" button would be a great revenue model for Justin.TV. I'd pay for
it:-)

------
gruseom
This is so great. I've been in bed with a fever all day watching the talks,
which are excellent. Had I made it out to Stanford I'd probably only have
ended up in some other bed with the same fever watching them the same way.
Thank you so much!

------
ardit33
cool, but it is buffering half of the time.

ah, and Justin tv, really needs to work on their interface. It makes myspace
look good.

------
arasakik
Live chat using the web/IM/Email/SMS for startup school is also available
here: <http://www.chatterous.com/landing/ss08/ss08/>

------
noname99
Is the whole event going to be live on justin.tv??

~~~
abstractbill
Yes, the whole thing.

It will also be archived, so you can watch it later if you want to.

~~~
marcus
Luckily as the thing is choppy as hell right now.

~~~
abstractbill
We got a better internet connection - it should be ok now.

------
abless
Great stuff!

------
edawerd
Live pictures of the event also here:

<http://www.futurique.com:8080/pingplog/yc/>

